# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentët në Milano

## gentiani

ecx aty  :majmun duke kercyer:  kjo eshte faqja e te gjithe studenteve qe studiojne ne milano. ciao te gjithve e shprehuni lirshem. hallall jua boft Zoti plako...

----------


## Sajborg

fatkeqsisht gentiano nuk jemi shume ........................

----------

